# r12 or 134A



## fofgrel (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a '93 Sentra (GA16DE) and want to recharge my AC. The air is still cold, but not as cold as I think it should be; and I know that it hasn't been recharged in a few years. Do I need R12 or 134A?


----------



## nissanfam123 (May 19, 2005)

I also have a 93 sentra. It should take r12 unless its retrofited to r134.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i don't think you can buy r12 without a license though, you can get some on ebay if you sign form that you plan on reselling it. and don't purge it into the atmosphere, that's thousands of dollars of fine if somebody sees you. getting it recharged around my area is really expensive, the only shops that have them are the ones that stockpiled them before they stopped producing r12.


----------



## OCAKevin (Jul 12, 2006)

my 94 uses r-134 (just put a can in the other day, don't know if it was retrofitted or not)


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You can't put R134a in a system that hasn't been retrofitted, the valves are different. 

It will take R12 unless it's been retrofitted to R134a like previously stated.

P.S. R12 is now at about $80/lb


----------



## KSSteve (May 25, 2006)

EvilPotato said:


> i don't think you can buy r12 without a license though, you can get some on ebay if you sign form that you plan on reselling it. and don't purge it into the atmosphere, that's thousands of dollars of fine if somebody sees you. getting it recharged around my area is really expensive, the only shops that have them are the ones that stockpiled them before they stopped producing r12.


The license test is pretty easy. Even I have one.


----------

